# Penal Plumbing ARGHHH



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

So I cleaned the Check/Stop assembly (pictured below) and put it all back together and the shower started working good, ALTHOUGH it killed the pressure in the other showers on the wall beside of it. SO, I went back outside and pulled the stem stops out of the hot and cold coming into the tempering valve and the corrosion was pretty bad! The hot side had even ate some of the stem o-ring up.

After re-assembling, I had a turn-key go back to the cell where the showers were originally screwed up, and hardly any pressure at all was coming through the showerhead!!

And to beat it all, the inmates can hit the pushbuttons on the lav/wc combo, while the shower in there is running, and it makes the water come out of the shower head really fast, a boost in pressure!

The motors are acorn air-trol. . . would this have something to do with the increase in pressure on one fixture when another fixture is turned on?

Sheesh, I have heard of a drop in pressure in this situation, but an increase??

I'M TOTALLY BUMMED OUT WITH THIS SERVICE CALL!!

HELP ME! lol


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Are there more parts to this assembly, maybe a PDF file of the parts explosion of this device?


I'm out of the loop as to what you're working on, where and all that.


Sounds like a prison, LeGrange?


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol naw, a local county jail man.

I'd love to find a parts break-down of that acorn 1752 tempering valve.

It's all corroded big time, stops and all.

Gonna take the stops out tomorrow and take all 3 shower valves apart to where it's just 1/2" copper and use my air compressor on it to blow the lines out.

Hopefully that'll work, but if I was a betting man, I'd say it'll take a new tempering valve to fix it. .


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn, if that's hard water causing all of that....that's a cash cow for ya then.


They'll constantly have work for you at that place.


----------



## "DAPlumber" 101 (Sep 4, 2008)

That Posters pic of the killer is freaking me out. I seen that movie and to say the least it is freaky. About the air trol, you may have to completely rebuild the valve or valves. I work alot in a prison and we don't have air trols on the showers just some lavs. If you can give me model numbers I can look up info. Can't do it until Monday though. Sexauer and Mark's Plumbing Supply are the best place to look for penal repair parts. That didn't sound right. LOL!


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Hahaha. . . Nah I think the diaphragms are good, there's just no pressure coming in the main line, before it even goes into the check/stop and servomotor.


----------

